# Good non-bike shoes for riding?



## MWPDX (May 29, 2008)

Weird question maybe but I was wondering if there are any non clipless (clipped? ) shoes that are good for riding. I guess I'd be looking for something w/ thin fabric, realatively stiff soles that are good at sticking to spikey pedals... anything else?? Or any brands any of you use? Again, besides clipless ones.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Shoes aren't clipless; pedals are. Some shoes are made to allow the attachment of cleats for clipless pedals. If you want to ride on non-clipless pedals (with or without the clips), you can wear any shoes you want. Stiffer soles, especially in the forefoot, make it more comfortable for longer rides, and rubber soles with some texture don't slip on the pedal as much as smoother or leather soles. Any kind of a sneaker or running shoe works reasonably well for rides that aren't too long. 

If you want a stiffer sole to make the pedal pressure more comfortable (but with some sacrifice in walking comfort), any mountain bike shoe (made for recessed cleats) can be used without the cleats. Some manufacturers used to make (maybe some still do) what were called "touring" shoes, with a stiffened sole in front but no provision for cleat attachment.

These are the clips whose absence makes clipless pedals clipless:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

You see a lot of these in the evenings around here. If you catch the pedal just right it is almost as secure as a cycling specific shoe and clipless pedals.

And they are perfect if the frame is just a smidge too tall for you.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*ohmigawd!*



MB1 said:


> You see a lot of these in the evenings around here. If you catch the pedal just right it is almost as secure as a cycling specific shoe and clipless pedals.
> 
> And they are perfect if the frame is just a smidge too tall for you.


Thank you for that, MB1. Since I moved away from D.C. to the backwoods of New England I never _see_ real fashion anymore. I so want to get some of those for my commute -- after the rest of the snow melts, of course.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

JCavilia said:


> Thank you for that, MB1. Since I moved away from D.C. to the backwoods of New England I never _see_ real fashion anymore. I so want to get some of those for my commute -- after the rest of the snow melts, of course.


Heck, no need to wait.

It looks to me like they are good for at least 3" of sloppy stuff.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

MWPDX said:


> Weird question maybe but I was wondering if there are any non clipless (clipped? ) shoes that are good for riding. I guess I'd be looking for something w/ thin fabric, realatively stiff soles that are good at sticking to spikey pedals... anything else?? Or any brands any of you use? Again, besides clipless ones.


And now for a straight answer.....

Most low end mountain biking shoes will be fine. Designed for cycling but somewhat ok for walking and they often have a removable plate in case you ever want to go with a clipless pedal system.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*So your previous response was . . .*



MB1 said:


> And now for a straight answer......


NTTAWWT.


----------



## tbyrne (Dec 29, 2004)

I was looking for similar shoes. Contrary to JC's experience, most sneakers don't work for me. On NB cross-trainers or Nike running shoes, the soles are too wide and the toe box too high to fit into toe clips. The cross trainers also have fairly hard soles that slip on wet MKS platform pedals.

Someone suggested indoor soccer shoes - I may try good ol' Converse Chuck Taylors, too.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Mountainbikers who ride flats often choose the sort of trainers favoured by skateboarders as they tend to have softer "sticky" soles. I think DC is one brand but be warned you have to get the baggy trousers too!


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

I use my sperry topsiders on both of my bikes that already have clipless pedals on them. The soles are soft enough that they do not hurt the pedals, and are super comfy!


----------



## justsomeotherdude (Jun 1, 2004)

From someone that rides platform pedals on mtb and bmx, I ride vans, circa, etnies, adio or any skateboard shoe that I can find that has a sole similar to the old vans but much stiffer than they used to be back in the day. They tend to stick the best under all conditions. If you don't know what I'm talking about then go to Van's website and look for pictures of shoes like their Half Cab's.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I`ve seen other folks recomend skateboard shoes too. Are they marketed as "skateboard shoes", or do skateboarders just know what they`re looking for? What kind of stores sell them- sporting goods places? Department stores? Skateboard shops?


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

The Shimao SH-MT21 is a very comfortable shoe that has a 2-Bolt system for SPD MTB Clipless pedals, or you can just leave the rubber cover over the cleat mounting holes and use them with Platforms or Clips.
They are fairly comfortable for walking short distances. Not for hiking.
Very reasonably priced and on sale frequently at Performance and Nashbar.:thumbsup: 

SHIMANO SH-MT21 MTB SHOE
View attachment 158307


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> I`ve seen other folks recomend skateboard shoes too. Are they marketed as "skateboard shoes", or do skateboarders just know what they`re looking for? What kind of stores sell them- sporting goods places? Department stores? Skateboard shops?


go on CCS.com and order up a free catalog. They've been selling hot skating shoes for like 20 years.

THEN once you find something you like, just find them cheaper online. Zappos or DogFunk.com were my choices for Geoff Rowley Classics for years (I've owned five pair of them in eight years).


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Remember the SPD Sandals? WTfrig?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*I've got some of those!*



jmlapoint said:


> The Shimao SH-MT21 is a very comfortable shoe that has a 2-Bolt system for SPD MTB Clipless pedals, or you can just leave the rubber cover over the cleat mounting holes and use them with Platforms or Clips.
> They are fairly comfortable for walking short distances. Not for hiking.
> Very reasonably priced and on sale frequently at Performance and Nashbar.:thumbsup:


I use them with my rain commuter/errand bike. I use those dual-purpose pedals with the plain cage (platform) on one side and the spd mech on the other. Great all-purpose solution.

The shoes are very comfortable both biking and walking (a moderate distance -- I wouldn't necessarily choose them for a 5-mile hike), and they look like normal casual shoes walking around. The suede leather is not the best choice for water and dirt resistance, but some treatment once a year with a heavy-duty spray waterproofer helps a lot.

The shoes are a bargain.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> I`ve seen other folks recomend skateboard shoes too. Are they marketed as "skateboard shoes", or do skateboarders just know what they`re looking for? What kind of stores sell them- sporting goods places? Department stores? Skateboard shops?


Back in the day (80's) Vans were for BMX and skateboard riding. Since then skateboarding has become more prevalent. That is why they are now called skateboard shoes. Vans has a nice criss-cross sole that is good for gripping pedals. They are not that stiff, so going for long rides might cause your feet to cramp. For scooting around town they should be what you are looking for.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I want a nice stiff sole- the problem is finding that stiff sole without heavy tread. Next time I`m in town with some time to spare, I`ll go by a skate shop- I`ve seen one and pretty much remember wherer it was- and check some out.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

MB1 said:


> And now for a straight answer.....
> 
> Most low end mountain biking shoes will be fine. Designed for cycling but somewhat ok for walking and they often have a removable plate in case you ever want to go with a clipless pedal system.


Even better for this question I think is that there are many bike shoes that really look like athletic shoes or light hiking/walking shoes with normal looking uppers, fairly mildly treaded soles, laces instead of velcro, etc. ... as opposed to the fairly specialty look and aggressive tread of MTB shoes. MTB shoes would be a perfectly good option, but I think there are more "normal" looking options as well. A couple of my friends ride them, but I don't know brands. OP: do a web search for "touring shoes" or such. Maybe someone will chime in with specific examples.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

MB1 said:


> And now for a straight answer.....
> 
> Most low end mountain biking shoes will be fine. Designed for cycling but somewhat ok for walking and they often have a removable plate in case you ever want to go with a clipless pedal system.


Probably the type that really look like athletic shoes or light hiking/walking shoes with normal looking uppers, fairly mildly treaded soles, laces instead of velcro, etc. ... as opposed to the fairly specialty look (colors, velcro) and aggressive tread of "real" MTB shoes. MTB shoes would be a perfectly good option, but I think there are more "normal" looking options as well. A couple of my friends ride them, but I don't know brands. OP: do a web search for "touring shoes" or such. Maybe someone will chime in with specific examples.


----------



## xtrsmith (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, a lot of shoemakers have casual shoes too. Cycling shoes are expensive to make so not every company has a lower profile model.
Would this article help?
http://cyclingshoesonline.com/uncategorized/cycling-shoes-styled-to-look-like-tennis-shoes/


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I roll with platforms all the time. What you want is a flat bottom shoe with a soft sole. Most skateboarding shoes (Vans) work pretty well as do Stan Smiths. However, as they age the soles tend to get harder and less grippy.

I recently found some Tiva Keagans on sale for < $40. Not very stiff but grip the pedals great and are pimpin! Do not wear them when it rains. They are slippery as Hell!


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Apr 16, 2020)

You can find a wide variety of shoes that can be used for cycling. Some basic things you need to consider before you make an order. Here you can find suggestions for some of best non cycling shoes for cycling


----------

